# Run Commands.



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

A. In case you are just joining us, MSCONFIG is this great tool that is part of Windows 98, ME and XP. You can learn more about MSCONFIG here.

MSCONFIG is not in Windows 2000, though. There is an alternative program that does the same thing. You can find it here

There are other useful Run commands. But to use them, you must first open a DOS window.

To do that, go to Start>>Run and then, type "command" or "cmd" without the quotes. You're not in Windows anymore, Toto! This is a DOS prompt. Once you see that, here are some commands you might find helpful.

Having trouble with your Internet connection, want to see how information travels from your computer to a Web site, or do you want to see if your Web site is down? At the prompt type: TRACERT (site address) and press Enter. Replace (site address) with the address of the site you are tracing. So it might look like this at the prompt: TRACERT www.komando.com

Want to see your computer's memory usage? At the prompt, type MEM and press enter.

If you need to know your computer's Internet Protocol number or IP address, at the prompt type IPCONFIG and press enter.

Need to know your version of Windows? Type VER and press enter.

And when you are done working at the prompt, type EXIT and press enter.


----------



## Mariusz (Mar 16, 2003)

i used win98, win 2000 and winxp
'msconfig' is in all of these


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Then someone must have added it to the Windows 2000 PC because it will run under W2K if you copy msconfig.exe from a Windows XP PC. But it's definitely not included in the Windows 2000 operating system as it ships from Microsoft.


----------



## Mariusz (Mar 16, 2003)

well, i dont know abt your copy but i have not 'added' it to the os, it as there, maybe it 'came' with the servive pack??


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

It's strange that you have it on a W2K PC without adding it. It didn't come with any service pack that I know of. Anyway,  here's a nice tool to check what comes with what. It works for all Windows objects, not just .dll's


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

edit


----------



## metweek (Jun 7, 2003)

Type in NETSTAT -AN in command prompt to dislplay the ports you are using or have open


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I would like to see a site with all these commands!


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Here you go bassetman - http://www.surecool.com/runbox.htm

I'm sure those aren't all of them, ok I know those aren't all of the,. I am still searching


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Here are some more:
http://www.wackyb.co.nz/run.html


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks Websurfer, the first link didn't work for me, but the second one was good.

John


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok. Well I'll paste the text from the first link



ASD - Automatic Skip Device Agent INFO
AWSNTO32 - Send Fax (Ms Fax)
CALC - Calculator
CHECKLINK- Wizard That Checks All Link Files On The Sys
CLEANMGR - Disk Cleanup Utility
CLIPBRD - Clipboard viewer
CONTROL - Launches the Control Panel
DEFRAG - Defrag Utility
DR WATSON - Diagnostic Utility that takes a snapshot of the system when a fault occurs.
DXDIAG - DirectX Diagnostic Tool & System Information
FAXCOVER- Fax Cover Page Editor
FILEINFO - From the W98 Resource Kit Utility. Lists File Locations on W98 CD & Floppy
HELP - QBASIC DOS Information
HWINFO /UI - Hardware Information Utility
HYPERTRM - Hyper Terminal
IOSUBSYS - Input Output Sub System Folder
MEM MSDOS- Memory
MSBACKUP - MS/Seagate Backup Utility
MSCONFIG - System Configuration Utility
MSINFO32 - Microsoft System Information
MSPAINT - MS Paint
NOTEPAD - Notepad
PACKAGER - Pkg obj for inserting into a document
PING - Ping Port Command
PROGMAN - Win 3.1 Program Manager 
QFECHECK - Update Info Tool
REGEDIT - Registry Editor
RSRCMTR - Resource Meter
SCANDSKW - Scandisk Windows Version
SCANREGW - Scanreg, the Windows Version
SCANPST - Inbox Repair Tool (Use cautiously)
SFC - System File Checker How to use SFC
SNDREC32 - Sound recorder
SYSEDIT - System Configuration Editor
TELNET - Connect To a Remote Computer
TEXTVIEW - Text-Html Viewer & Editor
USBVIEW - Usb Device Viewer
VCMUI - Version Conflict Manager 
WINDIFF - Utility Lets You Compare Files-Folders & How They Differ. Tutorial
WINIPCFG - User Port Configuration Information (Note: Run after your online)
WRITE - Wordpad


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

No problem


----------



## EDD32 (May 15, 2003)

hey there,

I typed in some of command jus to chk 'em out.
After typing IPCONFIG/all I ended up with whole loads of various server names... like 

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100+ MiniP
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . :.
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 


Jus wondering who knows the best site to read up abou the differnet server name/wat they mean etc etc... ???


thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bryan:_
> *Then someone must have added it to the Windows 2000 PC because it will run under W2K if you copy msconfig.exe from a Windows XP PC. But it's definitely not included in the Windows 2000 operating system as it ships from Microsoft. *


BUZZ, WRONG! It is most certainly a stock part of Windows 2000, and has been from the first release, and even during the beta tests.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

John, this isn't a game show ....

Anyway, as far as I know, it's not included in Windows 2000 and never has been.

And if it is a part of Windows 2000, then apparently Microsoft doesn't know it either.

Search for msconfig.exe at the MS site below and see if you find it as part of Windows 2000.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=/servicedesks/fileversion/dllinfo.asp&SD=MSDN&FR=0

And  here's an article from Microsoft Tech Net. Search for msconfig.exe and you'll see they mention that it's not included as part of Windows 2000



> 5. Ever wondered what commands and programs are run when you startup your machine? Well, startup.vbs from the Resource Kit can list all the startup commands on a specified machine (even remotely on a different machine), including the user that runs it, and the exact syntax of the command that is run. And yes, I know we could see this information from msconfig.exe once, but Windows 2000 doesn't include this tool. The good news is that msconfig.exe is back on Windows XP Professional.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> Anyway, as far as I know, it's not included in Windows 2000.


I have to respectfully step in and back up Bryan here. I am running W98se _and_ W2K and I can assure you that msconfig is part of the former but _not_ of the latter. I have just now, before typing this very post, typed MSCONFIG.EXE into the RUN... window and recieved the "Cannot find MSCONFIG.EXE (or one of its components)..." standard error message. If I am wrong and MSCONFIG.EXE is indeed included with W2K, I humbly apologize and ask how it is accessed if the RUN... command doesn't work. If I am _not _ wrong...

I personally installed a third party Startup app for W2K, which places an icon in the control panel.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Thanks Pyrite ... I've known it's not part of W2K since I ran W2K quite some time ago. There are umpteen web pages articles about how to copy msconfig.exe to a W2K PC so you'll have on a W2K PC.

The only other way to have Msconfig.exe on a W2K PC is if it was upgraded from Windows 98 or ME.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

P.S.

In rereading the entire thread Mariusz also claims to have W2K _with_ MSCONFIG included. This is indded a mystery! I have SP2 installed so it didn't come with that upgrade. How about SP3? TW56 is a very knowledgable W2K user and I know for a fact that he has SP2 also and he doesn't have MSCONFIG. In fact, he is the one that showed me the third party Startup app I mentioned above. I would like to hear from more W2K users on this issue.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> The only other was to have Msconfig.exe on a W2K PC is if it was upgraded from Windows 98 or ME.


You're welcome Bryan.

The above point you made was one I hadn't considered. I wonder if Johnwill and Mariusz upgraded from W98? I'm looking forward to hearing from them now. I installed W2K (retail) clean onto a nuked HDD so there was no carry-overs from any earlier OS.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Here just one example to prove my point. Read  this MS article and note step 3.



> 3. Create the same shortcut with the same path for the Windows 2000 Start menu. This shortcut on the Windows 2000 Start menu should use the path to the Msconfig.exe tool in the Windows XP folder.


The reason they instruct you to point to msconfig.exe in XP is because 2000 doesn't include msconfig.exe


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Pyrite, I'm not sure if they upgraded but I am sure msconfig.exe isn't a part of the Windows 2000 OS from Microsoft.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I concur. Let's await their replies, and possibly from other W2K users.


----------



## metweek (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EDD32:_
> *hey there,
> 
> I typed in some of command jus to chk 'em out.
> ...


DHCP Server = Dynamic Host Cofiguration Protocol = name of a server on a network that sets IP addresses for computers.

DNS Servers = Domain Name Server = Converts domain names to IP addresses such as "www.google.com = IP "216.239.51.99"

WINS Server = Windows Inernet Naming Service = Not sure what this is actually


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Oops! I was thinking of IPCONFIG, not MSCONFIG! Sorry Bryan, let me see if I can extract my foot from my mouth!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

That's ok, I've been here long enough to know everyone misses one here and there, including myself, many times in the past. Anyway, I was as sure as I could be that it wasn't part of W2K. And the real question I've always had was, why didn't MS didn't include it with W2K or add it with a future SP. It's a total mystery to me since it's such a nice utility.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

No problem on the error johnwill. Confusing IPCONFIG with MSCONFIG isn't even close to being as bad as some of my typos!

Brian: Excellent question. This is my own, way-out-in-left-field theory. Maybe MS planned W2K to be their first true moderen Network server and thought that the "services" section would take care of administrative needs? Then they realized their error in not including it and reinstated it in XP? Pretty thin theory, I admit, but it as much sense as many things MS has done.


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi All,
To add a little to PC, Win2000 was supposed to be the 98 and NT upgrade in one. But that didnt happen. So 2000 became a businees orintated OS. Unfortunatly ME became the upgrade to 98. YUK!!
I too wished that msconfig was a part of 2000. 
I think that msconfig was not added because maybe something to do with admin privliges. MS made it a very safety minded OS.
Also it is very business minded. 
What msconfig would have to do with safety?? Who knows.
Win 2000 alsio will do as much as win98 and with the NTFS file system leaves more HDD room.
My recommendation: DO NOT INSTALL SP3!! It has a lot of bugs and if you read the EULA, it gives MS permission to discontinue your OS or apps if not registered. Now im not condoning pirated software by no means . It is the point that im referring to to let MS look around and take control.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, now that I've figured out what we're really talking about, I install X-Setup on every machine I configure, it does all of the MSCONFIG functions and much more, and it's free.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I agree johnwill:

X-teq tweak utility is the most versatile tweaker I have come across. So many small problems that people post could be fixed with X-Setup. I wish more people would sing its praise and spread the word.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Isn't that what we're doing here, spreading the word?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> Isn't that what we're doing here, spreading the word?


Hopefully john, and to make sure that more people read these informative and uplifting posts, we need to SHOUT OUT LOUDER!!!

 :up:


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> *SHOUT OUT LOUDER!!! *


Please don't type in all caps. It signifies yelling and is considered rude.

J/K   
I have X-SETUP, never really needed it for anything though.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> Please don't type in all caps. It signifies yelling and is considered rude.


There's nothing ruder that a 13 yr old know-it-all brat! 

But seriously B: You don't find any use for X-Teq? I am surprised, as this will tweak hundreds of OS settings. But then again you operate that MS dinosaur called ME!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm on 98 right now. yay.
There are lots of things to play with in X-teq but I never really USED it.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> I'm on 98 right now. yay.


Oh great! You have "upgraded" to a 5 year old OS! Nothing like keeping on top of things B!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Its better than Longhorn! Maybe its only buggy because its in alpha and MS hasnt had time to fix the bugs yet. Im sure it will be perfectly stable by the final release! &lt/sarcasm&gt


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> Im sure it will be perfectly stable by the final release!


Sure B. Hold your breath waiting for M$ to "final release" anything and you will turn blue first!</ rolls eyes>


----------



## gigaslam (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> *P.S.
> 
> In rereading the entire thread Mariusz also claims to have W2K with MSCONFIG included. This is indded a mystery! I have SP2 installed so it didn't come with that upgrade. How about SP3? TW56 is a very knowledgable W2K user and I know for a fact that he has SP2 also and he doesn't have MSCONFIG. In fact, he is the one that showed me the third party Startup app I mentioned above. I would like to hear from more W2K users on this issue. *


Maybe they upgrade from win98 to win2k. Win2k uses an WinNT directory so during the upgrade it would NOT write over the existing Windows directory. Therfore leaving msconfig accesable

Maybe! Ron


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Final release from MS??
I'm still waiting for the final release of Windows 95
Let's see, we had Win95, Win95A, Win95B, Win95C, Win95D....
Oh yeah, someone just told me, MS DID come out with the final release of Win95.....they just renamed it XP!!!
Good old Bill, always keeping us on our toes.


----------

